# Maven downgraden von 3.x auf 2.09 unter Linux



## aze (4. Jan 2013)

Hi

Ich muß meine Maven-Version downgraden und weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll. Im Moment ist das Kommando mvn mit der 3.0 Version verknüpft. Ich möchte das Kommando mit der 2.09 Version verknüpfen.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Schöne Grüße

Arne


----------



## kama (4. Jan 2013)

Hi,

warum? 

Abgesehen davon auf welchem Linux bist Du Debian, Ubuntu, Redhat, CentOS, SuSE ?

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## aze (4. Jan 2013)

Hi

Ich soll ein Projekt aufsetzen und der Doku steht ohne Angabe von Gründen drin, dass Maven 3 Probleme macht.

Ich arbeite unter Ubuntu.


----------



## maki (4. Jan 2013)

2.0.9 ist Steinalt und voller kritischer Bugs bzw. seltsamen Verhaltens.

Ansonsten könnte das hier helfen: 
Maziarz.org - DEV NOTES: Ubuntu 12.04 - Installing both maven3 and maven2 as alternatives


----------



## deetee (4. Jan 2013)

Ist letztlich kein großes Ding:

Maven2 herunterladen
Umgebungsvariable anlegen, z.B. MVN_2_HOME
im /bin Verzeichnis vom heruntergeladenen Maven2 das Shell Script mvn öffnen
Die Variable M2_HOME suchen und mit der neuen Umgebungsvariable ersetzen
Das Shell Script /bin/mvn im Verzeichnis von der aktuellen Maven 3 Installation umbennen, z.B. mvn3
Umgebungsvariable erweitern: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/maven2/bin

Das müsste passen. Nicht getestet, aber aus der Erinnerung. Hatte mal beide Versionen unter Windows und Linux laufen. Funktioniert so auch unter Windows.

Testen, welche Version mit welchem Kommando läuft:

mvn -v
mvn3 -v


----------

